# Which food mill?



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

After reading Uncle Joes way of making cranberry sauce I see that I need a food mill. I actually didn't know what that was so I went online and I've been reading tonight on food mills..........I sure would appreciate some advice on what I should have. I have a food processor but I guess that won't work for making the cranberry sauce.........any suggestions on a good food mill??


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So food mill is completely different than grain mill? my wondermill jr deluxe is supposed to arrive tomorrow. unless I'd be using the food mill for a lot more than cranberries I'm gonna have to put that on the back burner for a while.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dakine said:


> So food mill is completely different than grain mill? my wondermill jr deluxe is supposed to arrive tomorrow. unless I'd be using the food mill for a lot more than cranberries I'm gonna have to put that on the back burner for a while.


Yes. Grain mills are designed to more or less smash whatever is put into them into dust. Some grain mills use stone burrs and others use metal. Neither type should be operated without grain in them because it can dull or damage the burrs. I believe I've seen some mills that have interchangeable parts to allow it to be either a food mill or a food processor.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you guys are just wanting to do small batches of food, you can probably get away with using a blender instead of a Food Processor(Mill). 

Food Processors can be had for anywhere from about $20.00 on up to amounts none of us can afford, but a fairly versatile and dependable one can be picked up for around $50.00 to $60.00, few or no bells and whistles(but effective).


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

AHA!!! so I went and looked on Amazon, I have a rather inexpensive food processor, it's $35 but a food mill is really only about $25-50 by itself.

Thanks guys now I understand better... hopefully someone will be able to answer neldarez about first hand experience with a good model!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

A food mill is not the same as a food processor. A food mill pushes material through a screen, separating the "good stuff" from the skins and seeds. A food processor (or blender) just chops it all up together. Food mills are excellent for making tomato sauce as well as Uncle Joe's cranberry sauce. 

Here's two table-top food mills:
Victorio: http://www.amazon.com/Victorio-VKP250-Model-Strainer-Sauce/dp/B001I7FP54/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1354603013&sr=1-1&keywords=victorio+food+mill
Roma: http://www.amazon.com/Strainer-Sauce-Maker-Fruits-Vegetables/dp/B0000BYDR1/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1354602445&sr=1-1&keywords=roma+food+mill

I've become a fan of the simple mills that fit over a pot or mixing bowl. Here's the Weston mill that I have: http://www.amazon.com/Weston-61-0101-W-Food-Stainless-Steel/dp/B000T3HWR2/ref=sr_1_6?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1354602590&sr=1-6&keywords=food+mill Simple to use, and the stainless steel is so much easier to clean. (I have a Roma table-top, too, but this is much simpler for me to use and clean.)

I would go for one like the Weston because it's 1) less expensive and 2) easy to use and clean. Then if you find yourself using a food mill often, you can save up for a bigger table-top model if you want to. Just my nickle (inflation, you know )


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> A food mill is not the same as a food processor. A food mill pushes material through a screen, separating the "good stuff" from the skins and seeds. A food processor (or blender) just chops it all up together. Food mills are excellent for making tomato sauce as well as Uncle Joe's cranberry sauce.
> 
> Here's two table-top food mills:
> Victorio: http://www.amazon.com/Victorio-VKP250-Model-Strainer-Sauce/dp/B001I7FP54/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1354603013&sr=1-1&keywords=victorio+food+mill
> ...


goshen, what do you mean it fits over a pot? I looked at it and don't see how it fits over something..........


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I think she meant into the pot, but you're cranking the handle over the top of the bowl or pot


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

It rests on a pot or bowl, like a strainer. I hope that explains it - I was hoping to find a picture or video, but can't find one. There are two handles on the mill, a long handle (like a skillet handle) and opposite that is a smaller handle - those two handles rest on the edge of a bowl or pot, so that when you use the mill the food is strained through and ends up in that bowl or pot.

Clear as mud?


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

I have one like that. We use it to make spaetzle. I haven't tried cranberries yet, but it's on my list now, especially since they are on sale now.

Btw, I really prefer the canned stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Check Food or potato ricer as well. We've had one like this for years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. That's the thing. I never bought one new. I just grab them at auction if there are any to be had. I have 4. One is actually quite large at 10" in diameter.

*Dakine*, Mine are all Folley.

A food processor or blender makes the fruit too smooth and creamy; for my taste anyway. I like some texture in my sauces.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, "I" learned something today!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, "I" learned something today!

Is that what you use to make tomato sauce?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Is that what you use to make tomato sauce?


Yep. 

I collect whatever tomatoes are ripe from the garden, trim off any bruised or otherwise yucky areas, cut them open to check for worms , and throw them in a pot on low heat.

After an hour or three (depending on the size of the pot and how hot I have it), there will be a lot of watery juice on the surface - I skim that off and can it separately (might run it through a blender first if it needs it). Then I stir up the tomatoes, really mushing them up, and let them simmer for a good long while to cook out the water so the sauce will be thicker.

Once the pot is cooked down by at least a third (sometimes a half), then I run everything through the food mill. The food mill has three different screens with different hole sizes. I'll run the sauce through the medium screen first to separate out the skins (and about half the seeds). Then I'll run the sauce through the small screen on the food mill to separate out the remaining seeds and to give the sauce a better texture (I don't like chunky sauce). I may add tomato powder to thicken the sauce, if I have some (see below) - then it gets canned.

I put the pulp (the separated skins and seeds) in the dehydrator. Once dry, I run that through my mini cuisinart processor, and sift out the seeds that don't chop up. I'll save the powder either for adding to foods later on, or I might add it to a new batch of tomato sauce.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Well, "I" learned something today!
> 
> Is that what you use to make tomato sauce?


Yep. When I first started canning I cooked the tomatoes with the skin still on them and the mill would squeeze the pulp through and leave the skins. I soon learned that peeling them first was far easier.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Yep.
> 
> I collect whatever tomatoes are ripe from the garden, trim off any bruised or otherwise yucky areas, cut them open to check for worms , and throw them in a pot on low heat.
> 
> ...


Thank you, As many tomatoes as I grow and can, I have never learned how to make sauce. Always waned to, just never got around to it.



UncleJoe said:


> Yep. When I first started canning I cooked the tomatoes with the skin still on them and the mill would squeeze the pulp through and leave the skins. I soon learned that peeling them first was far easier.


My mom would leave the peels on when she would freeze tomatoes, she never had the time to peel and can them and I knew better than to complain about the skins in spaghetti sauce!

I dont much mind peeling them, but I don have 5 kids running around raising cane all day.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Thank you, As many tomatoes as I grow and can, I have never learned how to make sauce. Always waned to, just never got around to it.
> 
> My mom would leave the peels on when she would freeze tomatoes, she never had the time to peel and can them and I knew better than to complain about the skins in spaghetti sauce!
> 
> I dont much mind peeling them, but I don have 5 kids running around raising cane all day.


I bet there was 1 in particular who raised cane!! lol, guess....right!  no bugs


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

at least this one is affordable in the range of the water bath canner. I've really expanded my food prep tools lately and now I'm having a ton of fun!!! 

canning my own home made spaghetti sauce is high up on my to do list, so I'm really glad you started this thread, I didn't even know about this utensil! 

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have learned something from this thread as well, appreciate all the good info as always! Thank you again!


----------

